# [Singaporean NR] 7.51 3x3 Single - Teo Kaixiang



## Cubewerkz (Jun 21, 2016)

Singapore NR 3x3 single of 7.51s was set by Teo Kaixiang on Round 2 of Singapore Cubewerkz Open 2016 on 18 Jun 2016 at Lifelong Learning Institute.


----------

